# Trackmania abstürze



## JSL (23. März 2009)

*Trackmania abstürze*

Ich habe mal wieder Trackmania installiert, nur wenn ich ca. 5min lang spiele stürzt das Spiel ab und als Fehlermeldung kommt entweder Das der Grafikkartentreiber abgestüzt ist, oder es kommt keine Fehlermeldung und der PC friert ein!

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Trackmania abstürze*

... welche Treiberversion benuzt du und hast du ein 32 oder 64 Bit betriebssystem?


----------



## JSL (24. März 2009)

*AW: Trackmania abstürze*

32bit


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Trackmania abstürze*

hm... dann weiß ich dasauch nicht so genau... mit Vista sollte es eigentlich laufen... schau mal nach nem Patch oder so... hab das spiel auch und bei mir läufts wunderbar...


----------



## JSL (24. März 2009)

*AW: Trackmania abstürze*

habe ja kein vista ^^ XP!


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2009)

*AW: Trackmania abstürze*

Weitere angaben zum Sys wären mehr als hilfreich .
Ist es auch in anderen Spielen? Was sagen die Temps?


----------



## JSL (24. März 2009)

*AW: Trackmania abstürze*

nur trackmania!!! naja guck noch bei meinem sysprofile!
^^


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Trackmania abstürze*

... sry aber von XP hab ich leider keine ahnung... da ich von 2000 auf Vista umgestiegen bin hab ich XP Quasi übersprungen...


----------



## kalgani (27. März 2009)

*AW: Trackmania abstürze*

Was für ein ServicePack haste denn drauf?

hab selber xp sp1 + 8800gtx und funktioniert einwandfrei.
würde treiber mal deinstallieren und nen neuen aufspielen.


----------

